# tunnel, snowshed and wall



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hallo,
i have build for my garden railroad from wood somthing parts.
The first one snowshed









My inspiration is this original









By the way. I searching pictures from this wood snowshed. How cam me help ?

The next ist tunnel from wood










and
wood-walls










Best regards
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

HJ,
Looking great! I love the Mason Bogie pulling the train! The snowshed looks just right!


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello,
the parts are from http://www.gartenbahnparts.com/eshop/

see you
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great stuff Hans


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. Here where I'm at the termites would have fun if its all wood. Later RJD


----------

